# Attila the Tiny Terror



## mcleal (Mar 30, 2013)

It's been less than one week since we brought the world's cutest puppy home to live with us and all I can say is "what have we done!!!!!" I really do think we named him wrong and in future he will be known as Atilla. I'm just joking of course but I can't get over the upheaval he has made in our lives. My living room has a mini Berlin Wall running through it to separate him from the 2 cats who also live here though I haven't seen one of them since Attila moved in. The wall also keeps the pup from going up and downstairs.
My flower garden in the backyard looks like a herd of elephants ran through it even though we bought a little fence to keep it safe. Who knew that Atilla would be so small he could fit right through it? I spend most of the day worrying if he's eating enough and the rest of the time wondering when what he's eaten will work its way out and if I'll read his signals in time. Tell me we will survive!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

It will get better, I promise!!!! Is he your first puppy or have you had other dogs before? Also, we really need to see pictures!!!


----------



## mcleal (Mar 30, 2013)

He is our first dog. Here is a picture of the tiny (5.5 pounds) terror himself.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, we need pictures of the little monster 

You almost made me spit milk onto my computer when I read about the Berlin wall. We still have one in our house but only use it when we leave so we can contain THEM. Have you heard they multiply? :faint:

Anyway, life will settle down but it will never be the same. You have been blessed by one of God's greatest animal. Enjoy briefly before you post his pic.


----------



## mcleal (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry the picture is upside down. I haven't got the hang of posting here yet.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

I thought the picture was indicative of upside downyour house was.


----------



## mcleal (Mar 30, 2013)

Here's attempt no. 2 .


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

He's adorable. Most of us have gone through a brief 'what have i done!' phase. It's the reason puppies are so darn cute. A couple of things that help - take some puppy kindergarten classes and long walks to wear the little guy out.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

marlowe'sgirl said:


> He's adorable. Most of us have gone through a brief 'what have i done!' phase. It's the reason puppies are so darn cute. A couple of things that help - take some puppy kindergarten classes and long walks to wear the little guy out.


I second both these suggestions. Tired puppies behave better and puppy kindergarten will help you learn how to handle your little Atilla! BTW, he is very cute!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

ound: Our Aussie is named Nessie after the Loch Ness Monster. She has at times lived up to her namesake.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

What a cutie! I feel your pain. My pup has been home almost 3 weeks. It's already getting a little easier but it's hard to maintain the level of attention they need. These little sweethearts have so much energy and no idea what they're doing. Training such an excitable pup is a challenge but they are so adorable and loving.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcleal (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you all for the encouragement! We will be starting a puppy kindergarten class on the weekend so it will be fun to see how other puppy parents are coping. I was only half serious about changing his name to Attila. His real name is Gibbs but since there is another new puppy named Gibbs on the forum maybe I should continue with his alias here. Anyway this morning he is a bundle of love and kisses, more Romeo than Attila.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Really! How can something so small and adorable be such a terror? Your post gave me a good laugh. Hang in there. This, too, shall pass.

And, BTW, welcome to you and your little trouble maker. You will eventually look back at this and smile, although it may seem like it now. Keep us updated and the pictures coming.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

he is such a doll!! Just try and keep a sense of humor about things and you will get through it. They grow up so fast that before you know it you will wonder where that little terror went. Looking forward to more pictures and stories.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I agree. I cannot imagine that sweet prince destroying the house. Luckily, we haven't had the "What have we done!?" with Chester, and he is our first pet ever. I guess he makes our life better, not us. Supervise Attila every second. Sometimes I am afraid to go on Havanese Forum, 'cause I'm lookin at the screen, not Chester.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Haha thanks for your post. I can relate. Dare I say Doug actually scared me when I was first home alone with him haha. I was not (and still am not) a dog person at all and he was my first. Is your puppy doing "crazy dog mode yet" where they just have a sudden burst of energy that they run around like maniacs until they are completely out of steam lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep, you say to yourself, "How can one tiny puppy cause such chaos." Things will settle down, but like others said keep a sense of humor this cute puppy stage is gone very quickly. As for your kitties, I have two, they will eventually come around just make sure they have a place for safe retreat. Don't force your cat to make an introduction, you know cats, they will proceed when they are good and ready. We've had Tim for over a year now, one cat tolerates him and the other one really can't stand him but I think it's a bit of an act. :laugh:


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Tia said:


> Haha thanks for your post. I can relate. Dare I say Doug actually scared me when I was first home alone with him haha. I was not (and still am not) a dog person at all and he was my first. Is your puppy doing "crazy dog mode yet" where they just have a sudden burst of energy that they run around like maniacs until they are completely out of steam lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Chester does that every morning with absolute no reason, while we stand there sighing "Here we go again...":dohThough it is rather fun to watch)op2: Otherwise, he be melted butter on the couch for 5 hours.:laugh:


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I am a Dog Person in capital letters. Riley is my 3rd dog. I researched like crazy before I got him. I read books by trainers, behaviorists and ethologists. I thought I was prepared but I still got the "what have I done?" feeling. I've told his breeder that for the first 3 months I went back and forth between calling her and begging for one more puppy and calling her and asking her to take him back! I did neither. Hang in there, it gets better and it's so worth it!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Atilla the tiny terror*



Tia said:


> Haha thanks for your post. I can relate. Dare I say Doug actually scared me when I was first home alone with him haha. I was not (and still am not) a dog person at all and he was my first. Is your puppy doing "crazy dog mode yet" where they just have a sudden burst of energy that they run around like maniacs until they are completely out of steam lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The "crazy dog mode" to which you refer in your post is called RLH (run like hell) and is a definite Havanese thing. I think they all do it at one time or another. I'll never forget the first time I experienced it with Bailey, I thought he was having a fit. My Bichon would look at him like he was crazy as he zoomed around the yard. lol


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Hang in there. He's adorable. And even though I'm a dog lover and even had a Hav before, I too said, "WHAT HAVE I DONE!! I DON'T HAVE THE PATIENCE I USED TO HAVE, I MUST BE TO OLD NOW" 

My problem was I tried to hard to be PERFECT. Do everything like I read and the books said and it's impossible. When I relaxed and just did the best I could and decided to enjoy Mikey it was so much better. And when I told myself not to stress if I or he made a mistake it was easier. 

It does get easier. They learn what you expect and want and try to please. 

Walking to wear them out is good. Throwing and playing fetch is great too. 

Seems like it was after I had Mikey for about 3-4 weeks. He developed a UTI and peed everywhere and I knew he was smarter than that. I felt bad when I figured out what it was and got him on meds. Plus, they are cute but no one realized (especially first timers) just how much WORK THEY REALLY ARE. 

Just do your best, love them and enjoy their littleness. Don't try to do everything perfect it's impossible! Just do the best you can. You'll get some thing right and somethings not so right. Each dog has his/her own personality. You'll figure it out. 

IT REALLY DOES GET BETTER AND EASIER but it takes time so laugh when things don't go right. Take pictures of him a lot. Share with us, we'll laugh with you and say, ooops, with you when he does a boo boo. It's great! 

We've all been there. We all understand


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

sandypaws said:


> The "crazy dog mode" to which you refer in your post is called RLH (run like hell) and is a definite Havanese thing. I think they all do it at one time or another. I'll never forget the first time I experienced it with Bailey, I thought he was having a fit. My Bichon would look at him like he was crazy as he zoomed around the yard. lol


Interesting...my mom and dad's Bichon did the RLH thing...we called it the Bichon Streak, so it wasn't a surprise to me at all when Brody did this.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

He is so sweet looking. Hard to imagine he can cause an "upheaval"!! Actually, we have a little girl who did much the same. She is learning every day (as we are) and has mellowed a lot. We have had dogs all of our lives, but this little girl rewrote the book. My thought was, after much reading, was how much trouble could a little dog be? We have had medium to large size dogs. Sofie was our first little dog. It does get better.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Attila the tiny terror*



misstray said:


> Interesting...my mom and dad's Bichon did the RLH thing...we called it the Bichon Streak, so it wasn't a surprise to me at all when Brody did this.


Of course the Havanese and the Bichon are from the same family of dogs and have similar traits so I'm not surprised. However, my Bichon never did it and, in fact, Tyler never did either now that I think about it. It was just a Bailey thing at our house.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Lila said:


> My problem was I tried to hard to be PERFECT. Do everything like I read and the books said and it's impossible. When I relaxed and just did the best I could and decided to enjoy Mikey it was so much better. And when I told myself not to stress if I or he made a mistake it was easier.


This is SUCH good advice. I have a mega-organized research-heavy personality. I'm finally moving into a more relaxed approach to puppy-raising and it feels easier. I had such high expectations for myself that it was hard to deal with making mistakes. And I try to avoid comparing Zelda to what I read in books or what others reported experiencing. She is her own little pup and we'll learn together.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

RitaandRiley said:


> I am a Dog Person in capital letters. Riley is my 3rd dog. I researched like crazy before I got him. I read books by trainers, behaviorists and ethologists. I thought I was prepared but I still got the "what have I done?" feeling. I've told his breeder that for the first 3 months I went back and forth between calling her and begging for one more puppy and calling her and asking her to take him back! I did neither. Hang in there, it gets better and it's so worth it!


Boy oh boy I can relate to your entire post!!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

sandypaws said:


> The "crazy dog mode" to which you refer in your post is called RLH (run like hell) and is a definite Havanese thing. I think they all do it at one time or another. I'll never forget the first time I experienced it with Bailey, I thought he was having a fit. My Bichon would look at him like he was crazy as he zoomed around the yard. lol


Haha I love that your bichon was baffled by it too. Oh the first time Doug did it I thought he had been possessed. I called my husband and asked him to come home because the puppy had gone crazy and was freaking me out. You can just imagine the reaction I got lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

